# Showcase our Red cats!



## Izzie999 (Nov 27, 2008)

Hi,

This is something that we used to do on another forum. It was interesting to see how many different variety of colours in the breeds there are. I thought we could start with Reds and take it from there. Come on you Reds lol!!
This is my boy Darcy, he is a Red silver Tabby Maine coon.


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

Wow, I dont have a red cat , but hes gorgeous:001_wub:


----------



## Mollyrock (Jun 27, 2009)

He's beautiful 
Does my Ginger Moggie count??? I have some loevly photos of him,lol.


----------



## Malaguti (Apr 11, 2009)

Izzie999 said:


> Hi,
> 
> This is something that we used to do on another forum. It was interesting to see how many different variety of colours in the breeds there are. I thought we could start with Reds and take it from there. Come on you Reds lol!!
> This is my boy Darcy, he is a Red silver Tabby Maine coon.
> ...


Wow! What a pose from beautiful Darcy!!! He clearly knows he's a champion going by his expression and body language in that pic


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Heres Pumpkin


----------



## carolmanycats (May 18, 2009)

Love it, Izzie, remember the forum fondly LOL.

OK, our two reds:-

Josh










and

Jack










Carol


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

Izzie999 said:


> Hi,
> 
> This is something that we used to do on another forum. It was interesting to see how many different variety of colours in the breeds there are. I thought we could start with Reds and take it from there. Come on you Reds lol!!
> This is my boy Darcy, he is a Red silver Tabby Maine coon.
> ...


SOoooooooooooooo gorgeous! Thats the colour I want! I cant find any here *sniff*



carolmanycats said:


> Love it, Izzie, remember the forum fondly LOL.
> 
> OK, our two reds:-
> 
> ...


bless! Are they selkirk rexs? Or am I way off lol! :blushing:


----------



## coonie girl (Mar 28, 2009)

DKDREAM said:


> Heres Pumpkin


What a stunning cat so beautifull, I have a red boy coming soon can't wait.

Jenny


----------



## Inge (Nov 27, 2008)

I just showed him off elsewhere on the forum but here's my contribution to the red cats - he's still working on the red parts though


----------



## Izzie999 (Nov 27, 2008)

Mollyrock said:


> He's beautiful
> Does my Ginger Moggie count??? I have some loevly photos of him,lol.


Yes your ginger moggy counts lol! I would love to see pics of him, Im sure everyone else would too!

Jen: Thanks for your comments about Darcy, he is a big soft lump who will love to bits, even though he is a bit bonkers most of the time!

Izzie


----------



## Izzie999 (Nov 27, 2008)

carolmanycats said:


> Love it, Izzie, remember the forum fondly LOL.
> 
> OK, our two reds:-
> 
> ...


Are they recent pics Carol? The boys are looking so gorgeous, lovely to see them again. Sadly I won't be popping back for a cuddle for some time to come

Izzie


----------



## Izzie999 (Nov 27, 2008)

Malaguti said:


> Wow! What a pose from beautiful Darcy!!! He clearly knows he's a champion going by his expression and body language in that pic


 He is a very vain boy lol! He knows he is a stunner, and he loves the fuss at the shows lol. 


DKDREAM said:


> Heres Pumpkin


The quite scrumptious Pumpkin, he just gets better and better DK



Inge said:


> I just showed him off elsewhere on the forum but here's my contribution to the red cats - he's still working on the red parts though


 Gorgeous boy Inge, lovely colouring! Thanks for sharing with us!

Izzie


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

My red moggie Presto
as a kitten














and grown up


----------



## Izzie999 (Nov 27, 2008)

spid said:


> My red moggie Presto
> as a kitten
> View attachment 25021
> View attachment 25022
> ...


Ahh just gorgeous, what a cute little face. Lovely colour too!

Izzie


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

Cool thread Jo, and what lovely cats 

Here is my RED POINT Siamese Murphy, he's 7.5months old.


----------



## Izzie999 (Nov 27, 2008)

Biawhiska said:


> Cool thread Jo, and what lovely cats
> 
> Here is my RED POINT Siamese Murphy, he's 7.5months old.


OMG he is just beautiful, what a dignified looking chap! Glad you are enjoying the thread!

Izzie


----------



## carolmanycats (May 18, 2009)

bless! Are they selkirk rexs? Or am I way off lol! :blushing:[/QUOTE]

Yep, you are spot on LOL

Carol


----------



## carolmanycats (May 18, 2009)

Izzie999 said:


> Are they recent pics Carol? The boys are looking so gorgeous, lovely to see them again. Sadly I won't be popping back for a cuddle for some time to come
> 
> Izzie


Yes they were taken within the last couple of months, they're both 2 years old now, where DOES the time go!

Carol


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

carolmanycats said:


> Love it, Izzie, remember the forum fondly LOL.
> 
> OK, our two reds:-
> 
> ...





Inge said:


> I just showed him off elsewhere on the forum but here's my contribution to the red cats - he's still working on the red parts though


Omg what gorgeous cats, Iam so jealous!


----------



## carolmanycats (May 18, 2009)

Inge, just LOVE your boy, in fact everyone's are GORGEOUS!!!!!

Carol


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

I dont have any red cats now, but this is Arctic Monkey, he was from my first litter, hes a red point BSH. I took this pic when I went to visit him, I was nearly in tears he was so gorgeous


----------



## Izzie999 (Nov 27, 2008)

Jen26 said:


> I dont have any red cats now, but this is Arctic Monkey, he was from my first litter, hes a red point BSH. I took this pic when I went to visit him, I was nearly in tears he was so gorgeous


Oh wow Jen, what a beautful boy! you must be so proud to have bred him, he is lovely!

Izzie


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

Izzie999 said:


> Oh wow Jen, what a beautful boy! you must be so proud to have bred him, he is lovely!
> 
> Izzie


Yes, Iam very proud of him. I would have loved to have kept him. He used to sleep on my pillow, I didnt get much sleep though, half way through the night he would be attached to my head lol


----------



## Izzie999 (Nov 27, 2008)

Jen26 said:


> Yes, Iam very proud of him. I would have loved to have kept him. He used to sleep on my pillow, I didnt get much sleep though, half way through the night he would be attached to my head lol


Ahh bless, yes we have one that sleeps on my daughters pillow and grooms her in the night lol!

Izzie


----------



## carolmanycats (May 18, 2009)

Jen26 said:


> Omg what gorgeous cats, Iam so jealous!


LOl, Jen, well you met Jack at the Midland 

carol


----------



## bimbleweb (Apr 15, 2009)

Wow, there are some lovely pics in the thread! I love red cats :001_wub:

This is my Red pointed boy, Mr. Darcy.


----------



## Guest (Jul 1, 2009)

you get rep for this thread - the cats are absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

I assume ginger is another word for red lol? Here's mine:

Ronald:










Whiskey (RIP):


----------



## Izzie999 (Nov 27, 2008)

bimbleweb said:


> Wow, there are some lovely pics in the thread! I love red cats :001_wub:
> 
> This is my Red pointed boy, Mr. Darcy.


Gorgeous boy, another Darcy lol



WittyKitty said:


> you get rep for this thread - the cats are absolutely gorgeous!


Thanks WittyKitty, much appreciated, I just thought it would be fun, its great fun to compare one colour which has so many variations!


sequeena said:


> I assume ginger is another word for red lol? Here's mine:
> 
> Ronald:
> 
> ...


Ooh lovely boy thank you for sharing him with us Sequeena!

Izzie


----------



## Saikou (Apr 2, 2008)

Some red oriental babies :


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

Saikou said:


> Some red oriental babies :


Wow! there lovely. I love the last pic, so cute


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

carolmanycats said:


> bless! Are they selkirk rexs? Or am I way off lol! :blushing:


Yep, you are spot on LOL

Carol[/QUOTE]

Yah! lol!! They are lovely! 



Jen26 said:


> I dont have any red cats now, but this is Arctic Monkey, he was from my first litter, hes a red point BSH. I took this pic when I went to visit him, I was nearly in tears he was so gorgeous


AWwwwwwww He is yummy!!! 



bimbleweb said:


> Wow, there are some lovely pics in the thread! I love red cats :001_wub:
> 
> This is my Red pointed boy, Mr. Darcy.


aww his lovely! 



sequeena said:


> I assume ginger is another word for red lol? Here's mine:
> 
> Ronald:
> 
> ...


Both gorgeous!


----------



## carolmanycats (May 18, 2009)

All stunning cats, what is it about reds?


----------



## Izzie999 (Nov 27, 2008)

Saikou said:


> Some red oriental babies :


They are beautiful, thank you Saikou. We have some gorgeous cats between us don't we?!

Izzie


----------



## shezzy (Mar 8, 2009)

Awws everyones kittys are gorgous.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Great thread :thumbup: There are certainly some stunning red cats out there and the variety in their colours is amazing.


----------



## Mollyrock (Jun 27, 2009)

Izzie999 said:


> Yes your ginger moggy counts lol! I would love to see pics of him, Im sure everyone else would too!
> 
> Jen: Thanks for your comments about Darcy, he is a big soft lump who will love to bits, even though he is a bit bonkers most of the time!
> 
> Izzie


Whoo hoo thankyou  This is Tiggz, my 4yr old rescue cat


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

i dont have a red cat, but all of yours are gorgeous,


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Heres my moggie Calipso who was a barn cat.


----------



## picaresque (Jun 25, 2009)

My ginger boys, both rescues

Alfie

































and Ginge (Nice but Dim)
















Sunbathing with the dog :001_wub:








In the snow


----------



## kiara (Jun 2, 2009)

My Red Boys,


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

This is Elvis, he is a lovely cat but we think he is slightly brain damaged as he has no fear of dogs and often lies down in the middle of the roadut:. Luckily he is a home body and doesn't often leave the house.









And this is the baby of the family, Syd is such a nice person he is nice to people, cats, dogs , hamsters etc etc. He really is as cute as he looks.








and he pulls funny faces when he is asleep.


----------

